
Researchers “Translate” Bat Talk. Turns Out, They Argue–A Lot - evo_9
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/researchers-translate-bat-talk-and-they-argue-lot-180961564/
======
_Microft
There was another group that studied insects and automated posture detection
from video for them which allowed them to search for recurring behaviours and
found a few different behaviours that the animals switched between, among them
one that was hard to interpret which they called "Whatever" iirc.

I'll see if I can find a link.

